# How long will this keep?



## sicklyscott (Mar 17, 2008)

I have this bet going with a friend on who can lose the most body fat by May 10th.  Now I'm not a big guy and either is he so I can't just cut calories, I have to eat right and workout hard.  I've been working with a few people to try and come up with a great nutrition plan which frequently reverts back to my breakfast, aparently cereal isn't enough.

So what I'd like to do is take some egg whites and pre-mix an omlette and store it in the fridge where I can then just pour it out into a pan and be on my way.  How long will a pre-mixed batter be good for in the fridge, can it last a week?

I'm also thinking about doing the same with a shake since they're also time consuming in the morning.  Do you think I could premix a shake in a blender, pour it into say a big apple juice container and shake and pour when I need it?

Any help or other suggestions is appreciated!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 17, 2008)

Maybe instead of having the batter prepared, just prepare the different ingredients in ziplock bags but keep the eggs whole.  Then you can mix up the ingredients and not have to eat the same thing all week.  Then just crack a couple eggs and whisk in some milk.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 17, 2008)

Egg whites are only good for 3 or 4 days.  I'd suggest using Egg Beaters instead.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 17, 2008)

Jeekinz has the right idea!


----------



## JMediger (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm with Jennyema ... Eggbeaters are a wonderful product and they make a new southwest version with peppers and a little kick to it.  If you prep a week's worth of fillings and put in zippies like Jeekinz said, then use the Eggbeaters, you should be good to go.  Also, the Eggbeaters I have are good for almost a month (going by what's printed on the packaging) but they never last that long.

If you want a little something different from time to time, there are several really good, low calorie, whole grain English muffins on the market.  We do one serving of egg beaters with a slice of canadian bacon on a toasted muffin - delicious!

Good luck!


----------



## sicklyscott (Mar 17, 2008)

Some very good suggestions!  I'm going to head down to Costco this week and pick up some egg beaters and prep my veggies on Sunday's.  Now anyone have a natural remedy for excess gas?


----------



## Bilby (Mar 18, 2008)

with a shake, you can make it up as a large batch, portion it out and freeze them (depending on what you stick in it) and take one out the night before.  Quick shake in a hand held shaker, just add any non-freezable ingredients first and your right to go!


----------

